# Help appreciated - grinding on shift



## zitaron (Nov 8, 2009)

KVF 750 is grinding when trying to shift gear.
I'm new to cvt - what i notice is .... it grinds going into gear -- revs are set low... both front and back pulleys are turning at idle .. belt seems right and in good shape ... if i stop the secondary( driven ?) clutch from turning, then it shifts smooth.
are both clutches supposed to turn at idle?
any help/advice appreciated. once in gear it goes better than the hondas i usually work on!!!


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

sounds like your idle is set too high........turn the idle down you should be good to go......


----------



## ty04orange (Aug 22, 2012)

Mine is doing this also Especially if I go from low to high, it grinds like a mofo. Also, not sure how to adjust the idle, since there are two carbs..


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

there is a little black knob on the left hand side it should be in a little bracket but might have fallen out (right above the pullstart) clockwise to turn it up and counterclockwise to turn it down


----------



## zitaron (Nov 8, 2009)

my idle is set low - sorry i called it revs


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Almost sounds like your belt is too tight like under 22mm.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brutemike said:


> Almost sounds like your belt is too tight like under 22mm.


Agreed. Both will turn in nutral no mater what the deflection but should stop with the pressure against the gears unless the deflection is under 22mm. It will also squeel in gear if less then 22mms deflection.


----------



## zitaron (Nov 8, 2009)

no squeel in gear
what do you mean by ' pressure against the gears'?
and what should stop the clutches turning when i try to shift?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

zitaron said:


> no squeel in gear
> what do you mean by ' pressure against the gears'?
> and what should stop the clutches turning when i try to shift?


Just before the main and countershaft gears mate together they bear pressure on each other...thus the grinding you feel...in other word..the act of putting it in gear stops the secondary from turning.


----------



## zitaron (Nov 8, 2009)

The 750 has 177 hours
the belt is measuring right for deflection
the idle is as low as i can get it ......
......so still i wonder why that pressure is NOT stopping the clutches from turning , and is resulting in the grinding?
sorry to be so slow - but i am not at all clear on belt cvt's


----------



## zitaron (Nov 8, 2009)

[QUOTE NMKAWIERIDER....Just before the main and countershaft gears mate together they bear pressure on each other...thus the grinding you feel...in other word..the act of putting it in gear stops the secondary from turning.]

Just re-read your post... am i getting this right
!) it is normal for both clutches and belt to turn at idle
2)BUT.. when the linkage is moved to engage the gears ..then the gears physically stop the secondary from spinning (mine does stop turning *when* engaged]
3) so it would be normal for a small grinding/crunch to happen at the point when the gears touch . 

Do your kawas crunch a bit going into gear --- or is there any adjustment on the shift linkage to make for a smooth shift?
thanks for your time guys


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

zitaron said:


> Do your kawas crunch a bit going into gear --- or is there any adjustment on the shift linkage to make for a smooth shift?
> thanks for your time guys


All will if you ease then into gear as it has to stop the main shaft and secondary from spinning. The only thing you can do is reduce or keep the friction level at normal levels between the bottom of the belt and the primary spindle by making sure the deflection is correct. Below 22mms the belt arcs around the spindle tighter and causes more contact area which increases friction levels and thus pull on the belt and secondary. This makes the stopping of the secondary and the breaking of traction on the spindle harder. All basics man. In any case with any free-wheeling system you always want to place it in gear with out delay. If doing so makes the machine jump, you are too tight on the belt or the engine brake system has a problem. Simple.


----------



## zitaron (Nov 8, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> *All will* if you ease then into gear as it has to stop the main shaft and secondary from spinning. The only thing you can do is reduce or keep the friction level at normal levels between the bottom of the belt and the primary spindle by making sure the deflection is correct. Below 22mms the belt arcs around the spindle tighter and causes more contact area which increases friction levels and thus pull on the belt and secondary. This makes the stopping of the secondary and the breaking of traction on the spindle harder. All basics man. In any case with any free-wheeling system you always want to place it in gear with out delay. If doing so makes the machine jump, you are too tight on the belt or the engine brake system has a problem. Simple.


*Thanks*. Got it now.I think I was worrying about nothing - cos on the rincons i worked on the first,reverse dogs were often bad causing a similar grind/clunk, and that had me worried about cvt, which i never worked on before.
Machine isn't jumping. Belt is right. And I've learnt a bunch on site about cvt.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

zitaron said:


> *Thanks*. Got it now.I think I was worrying about nothing - cos on the rincons i worked on the first,reverse dogs were often bad causing a similar grind/clunk, and that had me worried about cvt, which i never worked on before.
> Machine isn't jumping. Belt is right. And I've learnt a bunch on site about cvt.


The Kawie CVTs are strong,simple and basic because they have so much power and touque to have to transmit. They rely on just basic settings and spring rates.


----------



## chevzr2 (Nov 25, 2009)

lower motor mount bolts loose or broken motor mounts, my g/f's brute was doing that and thats what i found, causes the linkage to be out of adjustment!


----------

